# A trade that brings the D back in Dallas



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas trades:
Eduardo Najera
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Antoine Walker
Antwan Jamison

Dallas receives:
Tyson Chandler
Scottie Pippen
Jerome Williams
Antonio Davis
Eddie Robinson
Chris Jeffries

Chicago trades:
Tyson Chandler
Scottie Pippen
Jerome Williams
Antonio Davis
Eddie Robinson
Chris Jeffries

Chicago receives:
Eduardo Najera
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Antoine Walker
Antwan Jamison

TRADE ACCEPTED

Reasons:
Chicago: They receive Tawn and Toine. This really helps if they can get Okafor because they would have Walker come off the bench. Eddie brings his energy. Lose a lot of contracts but gain only 2.
Dallas: We get the D back in Dallas!! We gain a lot of depth.

Rosters:
Dallas:
C-Chandler/Davis/Bradley
PF-Nowitzki/Williams/Fortson
SF-Howard/Finley/Jeffries
SG-Daniels/Robinson/Pippen
PG-Nash/Daniels/Delk

Chicago:
C-Curry/Okafor
PF-Okafor/Walker/Najera
SF-Jamison/Johnson
SG-Crawford/Dupree
PG-Hinrich/Pargo


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

WOW... thats like we trade half you trade half.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

At first I was about to murder this deal, but looking at the roster (minus Finley on the bench and Howard starting), our roster gets a lot tougher, stronger, and deeper at every position. Our second unit is solid, unlike the current one, which is just too-perimeter heavy. For any other team, to give up their starting SF and 6th man of the year SF, they wouldn't do it, but maybe Cuban's stacking of the perimeter could benefit after all, not exactly the way he wanted though. 

This deal would have to happen a few weeks before the deadline though, cause I see the bulls giving Chandler one more (half) year to show he can do something, on top of the fact that if Walker doesn't opt out this year, he's a valuable expiring contract that a swiss-cheese team like the Bulls could shop around to get something they need to a team looking for a Wallace-type spark down the stretch. I like it. But it won't happen.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I like it, I like it alot. However, i would try and change Najera to someone else. We could try and get their lottery pick - Emeka, Dwight Howard. But i do like the idea of Chandler in Dallas. ALOT.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas trades: SF Eduardo Najera (3.0 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 12.4 minutes) 
SF Tariq Abdul-Wahad (3.0 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 12.4 minutes) 
SF Antawn Jamison (14.8 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.9 apg in 29.0 minutes) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SF Scottie Pippen (5.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
SF Chris Jefferies (4.0 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.3 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.9 ppg, +3.8 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

Chicago trades: SF Scottie Pippen (5.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
SF Chris Jefferies (4.0 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.3 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Eduardo Najera (3.0 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 58 games) 
SF Tariq Abdul-Wahad (3.0 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 58 games) 
SF Antawn Jamison (14.8 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.9 apg in 82 games) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +2.9 ppg, -3.8 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

TRADE DECLINED

Due to Dallas and Chicago being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Dallas and Chicago had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only Dallas met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

However

Dallas trades: PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
SG Michael Finley (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
SG Tariq Abdul-Wahad (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
SG Jon Stefansson (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Antonio Davis (8.8 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
SF Chris Jefferies (4.0 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -0.8 ppg, +13.7 rpg, and -2.5 apg. 

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis (8.8 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
SF Chris Jefferies (4.0 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.3 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games) 
SG Michael Finley (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 72 games) 
SG Tariq Abdul-Wahad (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 72 games) 
SG Jon Stefansson (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 72 games) 
Change in team outlook: +0.8 ppg, -13.7 rpg, and +2.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Antoine Walker
Finley
TAQ
Steffanson

for

Antonio Davos
Erob
Jerome Williams
Chandler
Jeffries

C - Chandler
PF - Dirk / Jerome Williams
SF - Jamison / Howard
SG - Daniels
PG - Nash

C - Curry
PF - Toine
SF - Finley
SG - Crawford
Pg - Hinrich


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas trades:
Michael Finley
Antoine Walker
Antwan Jamison
Shawn Bradley
Eduardo Najera
for
Theo Ratliff
Derek Anderson
Ruben Patterson
Eddie Robinson
Jerome Williams
Antonio Davis

Portland trades:
Theo Ratliff
Ruben Patterson
Derek Anderson
for
Tyson Chandler
Michael Finley
Shawn Bradley
Eduardo Najera
Chris Jeffries

Chicago trades:
Tyson Chandler
Antonio Davis
Eddie Robinson
Jerome Williams
Chris Jeffries
for
Antoine Walker
Antawn Jamison


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Isn't Pippen's career 99% over?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> Isn't Pippen's career 99% over?


Yes, but he only has 1 more year on his contract at the MLE.

-Petey


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey, i know the salaries dont work, but how about Michael Finley for Tayshaun Prince. Tayshaun is a great wing defender and has extremely long arms, im not to sure about his interior defense but mi thinking its pretty good, he could take some pressure of dirks wonderful defense and be a real assett to the Mavs

1. Trade Finley for Prince

2. sign Chris Anderson

3. Antoine Walker for Samuel Dalembert, and their first round picks

C - Samuel Dalembert
PF - Dirk/ maybe Prince?/ Chris Anderson
SF - Prince / Dirk (if prince can play PF)/ Howard
SG - Daniels / Howard
PG - Nash / Daniels


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 1. Trade Finley for Prince
> 3. Antoine Walker for Samuel Dalembert, and their first round picks


Detroit and Philadelphia both wouldn't do those deals.


----------

